# Can I make my own Hotsling?



## KBinSATX

I got a Hotsling and now my hankering for hotslings outpaces my financial resources...








I can stitch a straight line pretty well. Surely someone on here must have a link to a place that has a pattern for sewing your own Hotsling?!

What about the padding. Has anybody peeked into their Hotsling to find out what they used in that roll of padding?


----------



## Leilalu

Totally!I made tons







Seriously.

Just follow the size of your hotsling, leaving about 2-3 inches for the french seam, on the seam side.
ida.net has a great, simple instruction. I would go with the hotsling measurement though.

I may make some with padding in the future, but I would use a bit of a cut up prefold if I were to make it.

Happy sewing!

It;s basically 2 seams, and a french seam.


----------



## mollyeilis

I'm not the best sew-er at all, but managed to make my way through the pouch sling pattern here.


----------



## bigbellydreams

I have been using the below instructions to make them. The instructions for the length to make was WAY off for me, so like the pp said, measure it to the size of your hotsling and add an inch or so for the seam. I've been making them for about $6 each!

http://www.ida.net/users/stace/sling.html


----------



## bigbellydreams

Oh and about the padding, I don't do that so I don't know what to tell you. We are happy without though.


----------



## New Mexico Beach

I make pouch slngs, but without the padding. I'd probably use fleece. I use that in the mei tais and it's a great padding and does not get all clumpy when you wash it, like batting does.

I found the directions online for pouches to be rather confusing, but when I actually figured out how to make one (through trial and error) they're quite simple.


----------



## KBinSATX

Thanks for all the suggestions!







I am going to the fabric store today (Sales weekend because of the holiday) and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Leilalu

I love: (and recomend)
stretch sateen, cotton.It has 97% cotton, 3% lycra
stretch twill, cotton,same as above
stretch cotton

If you did a normal quilting type fabric, I would do two layers and make it reversible


----------



## KBinSATX

Yes, the 'real' Hotsling I have is made from Stretch Sateen and I like it a lot.
I couldn't find anything at the store today. Are there any online stores that carry it?


----------



## Leilalu

Fabric.com often has it, though the selection varies. Joann Fabric usually has it.


----------



## Leilalu

http://www.fabric.com/apparel-fashio...6-c76381f1e2cc
If you like this print, it is on sale









One thing i forgot to mention....








Is that when you use a stretchy fabric, even one with just 3% stretch, you need to buy 2 yards of it. Because it comes folded one way, then after you get 2 yards cut, take it home and fold it the opposite direction. Then you will have a folded edge that is long enough to make two slings out of, with a bit to spare. Trust me, don't try it the other way


----------

